# Critique Nix



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Ok. So here is my boy. I would love some honest opinions as to his structure. He is 19mo, intact, 73 lbs. 

First time stacking him in over a year, and I was by myself, and boy was he confused. As you can tell by his tail.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You really do need to stop abusing that dog. 

Waiting for the larger photos to download.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Can you maybe get someone to help you? He is hunching down since he isn't happy and it is distorting the real dog. His color is gorgeous.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

LOL!!! I can try. He seriously looks like I am killing him!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I like his coloring too!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL I've seen that look from Dax so much. It's hilarious. I stacked Dax on the tailgate of my truck. I think for some reason that helped . 

Have you noticed that our boys, Dax, Nix and Eli are all 3 letters? That cracks me up for some reason.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Trying with better pictures hopefully


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

One more


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It is dark so I can't really see his shoulder, but can see the rest well enough.  

Young masculine male with normal withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. He looks to be balanced with good angulation front and rear. Very good pasterns and feet. Excellent color and pigment. .


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Handsome!!!!! better pictures please!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

lhczth said:


> ...croup that should be longer. .



Thanks Lisa!!! Can you explain this a bit more? I am confused as to what the croup is and correctness!!! 

It seems harder to get correct lighting for his picture than my black dogs!!! He is a very nice pigmented dark sable. Just waiting for him to fill out some more. His chest is still pretty narrow!!!

Thanks to everyone else for the compliments. I adore this dog!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He doesnt look abused in those other two pictures! lol

He looks really good.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I know he's nice but he's hard to see. Our dark boys don't show up well in the shade.
I will start a Dax, Nix, Eli thread for us this week so we can get these cousins all in one thread!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

KZoppa said:


> He doesnt look abused in those other two pictures! lol
> 
> He looks really good.



LOL!!! I know, the first ones were depressing. Gosh forbid I ask him to stand!! Turd.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I know he's nice but he's hard to see. Our dark boys don't show up well in the shade.
> I will start a Dax, Nix, Eli thread for us this week so we can get these cousins all in one thread!



Sounds like a plan! I'll try to get new pictures of patchy boy lol. 




gsdsar said:


> LOL!!! I know, the first ones were depressing. Gosh forbid I ask him to stand!! Turd.



I need to try to stack Dax again..... with him looking where he's supposed to! He'll probably give the "stop beating me!" stance too.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have never stacked Eli and I have no doubt he would look like Nix (what are you doing???). I took a couple today and just posted in this thread. I need to remember to take his collar off, it's distracting!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/show-me-pictures/492809-show-me-your-autumn-2014-pictures.html


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Eli looks really good!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Eli is very handsome!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So are Dax, Eli and Nix related thru their dam or sire?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Croup is from the point of the hip to the point of the butt.  The longer this distance the more room for correct muscling, longer muscles, and also helps the dog have more reach/drive to propel the dog forward while moving. It is a common problem.


----------

